#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Witchcraft Origins >  >  >  Witches and the Christian Devils&Demons.

## Broomhilda

> Well, you've... certainly covered all the bases there....
> 
> And relax- I don't think anyone's calling you a devil-worshipper! Working with something is not the same as worshipping it.
> 
> But we are indeed going off-topic- anyone want to wander over to the Witchcraft boards to continue? ....


You were saying on other board in regards to devil traps that Witches had to do with the Christian Concept of Devils and Demons and we do not.
If someone is claiming to be a Christian Satan worshiping Witch they are entitled to believe that. But I am telling you that my people and Witchcraft was never used to conjure the Christian Devils or demons.
due to the "new age" ideas going main stream,
There might be now maybe a crap load of them. But the Origins of Witchcraft never sprung from the Christian concept of Devils and Demons, Nor do we use them. I dont know how many different ways I can put this.




> I'm particularly interested in your ideas about these heretical Egyptians....


Thats my heritage I am a Gypsy and what I was taught about my culture not my ideas I spun through my head one day. But again thats for a different topic isnt it?
I guess if you look far back enough you can trace many people from Egypt. :Smile:

----------


## Broomhilda

Glad you brought that up. I am not greatly educated hardly or went to school.
But not all gypsies and pikeys have lack of education or poor education 
some have been becoming more americanized but my people or anyone shouldnt be judged like that and to say that is a bit insulting. Back on topic though.
we do call it many things Gypsy Magic,Witchcraft,But my education and ethincity was not at question also off topic.. and my last name/tribe you most graciously called it I keep rather private information I tend not to give out on forums if thats alright with you.
None the less we do not worship Satan or Devils thats what this topic is.
Last one was how Witches circles are not intended to catch Devils or Demonics.

----------


## Broomhilda

Iza I am sorry I will leave you forum. I am not a gadji I am Roma Pikey/traveller .
I taught myself to read and write.
I am sorry your man couldnt do that. My real name is not Broomhilda as I am sure your real name is not Iza.
Its a handle you can look up pikey travellers and Roma I havent been in my family since I was 18 and was beaten up by my cousin/husband.
You can also ask your Roman man we do tend to intermarry.
I do however find you racist cause I bet ya if I mention I was a African American Voodoo pactitioner you wouldnt have a problem or took me at my word.
Fact I said something that sounds foreign to you because your a Ref/Gadji you probably didnt understand it or maybe having a bad day I could care less.
I wish one day that we all might be able to except others for what they are and move on apparently this is not one of those times. Blessed are the Travellers always and protected. Blessed be to you and yours also

----------


## Giraffe

Hi Iza, I saw your post in that your husband is Romany Gypsy. I think that culture is amazing. My boyfiend's Grandad was fostered by a British Gypsy family and lived with them from a baby until he was old enough to marry and start his own life. The best part of it was that even though he didn't carry on the lifestyle, his foster parents treated him and his family as one of their own. I really wish I could of met my boyfriend's great-grand mother. His family have told me some amazing stories about her.

----------


## Cartoon Character

I'd imagine that Ghost of Shaolin disguise was not only brilliant, but also made you more charming, attractive, intelligent, capable, and.....modest, of course. By the way, my legal team will be contacting you soon. Thank you for impersonating me and committing copyright infringement, as well as the crime of impersonating someone who impersonates a spirit that haunts an ancient Chinese Buddhist temple. You've just made me at least $100,000,000 richer. I'll be sure to buy some gold plated and diamond encrusted coat hangers with all of that new jack I just scored. Thanks again!

----------


## Giraffe

> why thank you, then you know.


To be honest, I only know a few things but not a lot. I was told about the silk trail and the importance of skills for trade. Everything else I know is about the events occuring in the life of my man's great-grandma and her influence on the rest of the family.

I think a lot of magick goes on in my area but people won't tell just anyone for fear of ridicule but I have this story anyway. 

There once was a boy in my area, he asked a fisherman for some fish, the man said no. The boy said "you will fall down the stairs and brake your arm!". The fisherman thought nothing of it.

Later that day the fisherman fell down the stairs and broke his arm. From then on the boy always got fish from any fisherman he asked.

----------


## Cartoon Character

Price was my favorite.

----------


## Seehiah

> You were saying on other board in regards to devil traps that Witches had to do with the Christian Concept of Devils and Demons and we do not.
> If someone is claiming to be a Christian Satan worshiping Witch they are entitled to believe that. But I am telling you that my people and Witchcraft was never used to conjure the Christian Devils or demons.
> due to the "new age" ideas going main stream,
> There might be now maybe a crap load of them. But the Origins of Witchcraft never sprung from the Christian concept of Devils and Demons, Nor do we use them. I dont know how many different ways I can put this.


And again- workign with is not the same as worshipping.
And I said that _some_ witches worked with demons. Not that all did. You are in no way an authority on all forms of witchcraft- in fact, you dont' appear to be an authority on _any_ form of witchcraft.





> Thats my heritage I am a Gypsy and what I was taught about my culture not my ideas I spun through my head one day. But again thats for a different topic isnt it?
> I guess if you look far back enough you can trace many people from Egypt.


Generous take on this-you were taught incorrectly. Gypsies are NOT from Egypt. They're from Southern India. Evidence- language and genetics. 

Non-generous take- youi're making it all up in an attempt to sound interesing and knowledgable. It's not working. 

Nature-worshipping Egyptians? As opposed to what?
I mean, it's not as if Egypt had a bloomin' big river running right through it, and people depended on it to flood just the right amount in order to survive, is it?
Oh wait....

----------


## Cartoon Character

Yes, Darius. I agree. The pleasure is all yours.

----------


## Cartoon Character

Hell yeah! Dig it!!!

----------


## Cartoon Character

Ummmm....Iza does not like to be quoted, if you couldn't tell. This is getting interesting....

----------

